# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  A Weihrauch in 17hmr

## sneeze

I have had a soft spot for the hmr for many years, aside from all the debates about .22lr being cheaper and a .223 leaving it the dust etc... it will always have a place in my safe. Not long after it hit the shores I bought a an anschutz 1517. very nice little gun but it was a bit of a problem child in its early years.



With some trigger work and a bedding job it grew up quickly and shot very well accounting for many pests over the following 7-8 years. But it was a small and very light little rifle and I often found myself wishing it had a little more heft.
 Enter the  full sized Weihrauch HW60 seen also as a Krico. I had a Weihrauch in .22 hornet a few years ago and it was a brilliant rifle although the caliber didn't appeal to me at all so I sold it to a good mate on a no life style block. So when i saw an Hw60 in the local shop for $1300( comes with a spare 4 shot mag as well) gun boredom took over and a deal  with the anschutz was done. 



The first few trips to the range where average while I fed it some hornady and cci vmax , most groups hovering around moa.The hornady was better putting 3 in a tight cluster but always throwing one out of 4. After a bit of settling down and some cci 17gr tnt things came right. The wind was an issue but as it dropped off the groups tightned up nicley finising with a nice little sub .5 moa. 4 shot 

The 20gr cci where almost as good and shot to the same point at 50m and an inch low at 100. A slight lull in the wind gave a chance for a couple of quick  3 shot groups at 100yds to confirm zero that went .7 and better. Over all a swap I'm pretty happy with.

----------


## Maca49

I had a .22 and a .22 hornet a few yrs ago, very nice rifles, bit jealous

----------


## R93

Find me one in a hornet and I will get it reamed out to a K and have a wee fringe hunting rifle I always wanted.

----------


## sneeze

> Find me one in a hornet and I will get it reamed out to a K and have a wee fringe hunting rifle I always wanted.


They are still making them.He had a .222 there as well. :Thumbsup:

----------


## bully

iv got a savage 17hmr it too shot well with 20 grain or 17 grain tnt. recently accuracy has dropped off. so iv polished the bore to see if that helps. im yet to shoot it again. in the past it did seem to like to shoot dirty.
I think of it as my rabbit gun. with a 100 yard zero, its ideal. but I still use a .22 rimfire for night work. closer ranges and the stingers seem to stop possums better. altho the vmax .17 may be ok for possums, but I don't use them much.

----------


## veitnamcam

I love it when you post pictures of rifles Sneeze, they have wood :Thumbsup: 

Nice grain on that one.

----------


## sneeze

> I love it when you post pictures of rifles Sneeze, they have wood
> 
> Nice grain on that one.


Tupperware belongs in the kitchen or in the bathroom for holding a toothbrush :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

A little boost for the HMR coming from the introduction of winchesters  new wsm rimfire. Apparently they are keeping the ammo production  in house at winchester  so cci are reducing the cost of hmr  accross the board to compete. I just bought a brick of cci  tnt for $200 and talk is may get cheaper.

----------


## R93

> Tupperware belongs in the kitchen or in the bathroom for holding a toothbrush


I will be expecting that cooper in the buy/sell soon then?
Just send it to me and I will give it back when you come to your senses. Cant guarantee it will have much barrel life left tho. Lol

----------


## sneeze

> I will be expecting that cooper in the buy/sell soon then?
> Just send it to me and I will give it back when you come to your senses. Cant guarantee it will have much barrel life left tho. Lol


Then where would I put my tooth brush?

----------


## R93

> Then where would I put my tooth brush?
> Attachment 10821


LMFAO!! I have no come back, at all, for that :Thumbsup:  I should know better than entering a battle of wits against the master. And being under gunned yet again. :Grin: 

The colour of the tooth brush becomes you me old mate!

----------


## Neckshot

What a great write up on a rifle, good to read.Although my rifle has a plastic dress on im in love with it and how it has been transformed(grown up you could say).cheers for posting.your rifles look very well looked after sneeze do you have one in 6.5? or 264 if so write us up one on that.

----------


## sneeze

> LMFAO!! I have no come back, at all, for that I should know better than entering a battle of wits against the master. And being under gunned yet again.
> 
> The colour of the tooth brush becomes you me old mate!


Suckup.......  what do you want me to sort for ya  this time? :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Suckup.......  what do you want me to sort for ya  this time?


Nothing...........yet :Grin:  Have our new toys showed up?

----------


## sneeze

> What a great write up on a rifle, good to read.Although my rifle has a plastic dress on im in love with it and how it has been transformed(grown up you could say).cheers for posting.your rifles look very well looked after sneeze do you have one in 6.5? or 264 if so write us up one on that.


 cheers mate 
I have plan for a 6.5 but it wont be for a while. If I spend to much I have to work a bit harder and that won't be for a while either :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

I hear dave has one in Ai that dosnt get the attention it deserves :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> Nothing...........yet Have our new toys showed up?


In NZ today so should have them this week. :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

> I hear dave has one in Ai that dosnt get the attention it deserves


Yeah but its uglier than he is....

----------


## Neckshot

> Yeah but its uglier than he is....


believable!! but unfair to the rifle :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sneeze

:Grin:

----------


## R93

> I hear dave has one in Ai that dosnt get the attention it deserves


Its hopefully about to spit at a redskin in an hour or so. Sun is about right to check a few favorite spots.
It may be ugly ( I dont think so) but it has done what it was made for, in style.

----------


## Neckshot

premo!!!! take you'r camera............ expect some pics tonight!.

----------


## R93

> premo!!!! take you'r camera............ expect some pics tonight!.


Too late. Just getting diesel now. Camera still attached to puter at home.
Besides I don't like posting photos of meat animals or carting a camera when I am going light. Knife and rifle is all I need.
There was not much sign when I checked the other day. But just enough to entice me back for a squizz.

----------


## 7mmsaum

I enjoyed the 17 HMR when it arrived here but quickly discovered how inaccurate they can be, the final roll crimp during ammo manufacture making some ammo out of round.

Once you measure and sort the ammo for best concentricity you usually end up with excellent accuracy, -longest shot was a lone rabbit at Matapiro, hit at 338yrds (easy distance to remember  :Have A Nice Day:  )

Remington 504T LSHB



From there i progressed to the HM2, but the ammo often had the same concentricity problem AND another neat feature  :Sad: 
the earlier batches of HM2 ammo would split at the case rim giving you a hell of a fright and made your ears ring, I tried to buy later batches of ammo where possible and that fixed the problem.

1955 BSA Century sleeved to 17 with a HM2 chamber



 Years rolled before I started using my .22 again, a Rem 541T, plenty accurate enough and cheap to run.

Now I have my eye on a Finnfire, not sure how I'm going to use it without Tussock finding out  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

> Too late. Just getting diesel now. Camera still attached to puter at home.
> Besides I don't like posting photos of meat animals or carting a camera when I am going light. Knife and rifle is all I need.
> There was not much sign when I checked the other day. But just enough to entice me back for a squizz.


rito have fun.

----------


## Neckshot

> I enjoyed the 17 HMR when it arrived here but quickly discovered how inaccurate they can be, the final roll crimp during ammo manufacture making some ammo out of round.
> 
> Once you measure and sort the ammo for best concentricity you usually end up with excellent accuracy, -longest shot was a lone rabbit at Matapiro, hit at 338yrds (easy distance to remember  )
> 
> Remington 504T LSHB
> 
> 
> 
> From there i progressed to the HM2, but the ammo often had the same concentricity problem AND another neat feature 
> ...


Two very nice looking varmint rifles there 7mmsaum.In that last pic the stock looks fantastic.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Man, I tell ya,

Those little .17's are really something when you can get good ammo!

I got hooked on my Hm2 after one afternoons Rabbit and Magpie bashing and so I set to a few custom options.

Even bought a sweet little CZ Hm2 that was silly accurate but a "squib fire" was the straw that broke the camels back and ended my love affair with the Hm2 .

 

I must say though that the Weihrauch looks a classy Rifle and I would still love an Hmr but my .223 and .22 Have won the battle for now..

----------


## gadgetman

Welcome aboard SlimySquirrel, nice wee shooter.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Think it's nearly time for a forum (.22 rim fires only) long range shoot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

